# 47 Higgins project



## Bearclaw (Jun 11, 2019)

Got rid of ugly house paint just had to see what was underneath not much left of original paint.Don;t know what the white paint was but removing it went right to the primer.Oh well they can't all be a gem waiting to be uncovered.Guess I'll keep going.


----------



## Scribble (Jun 11, 2019)

Nice bones to start with ! I actually kinda liked the weird blue house paint .


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 11, 2019)

Good start......they can be brought back to life......


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 11, 2019)

Off to a great start. Keep updating the progress.
Hammerhead


----------



## Bearclaw (Jun 12, 2019)

Scribble said:


> Nice bones to start with ! I actually kinda liked the weird blue house paint .



Weird for sure just thought the old boy needed a face lift...


----------



## Bearclaw (Jun 12, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Good start......they can be brought back to life......
> 
> View attachment 1013744



Now why did you have to go and show me a pic like that...Super Sweet.


----------



## Bearclaw (Jun 12, 2019)

Hammerhead said:


> Off to a great start. Keep updating the progress.
> Hammerhead



Will do..Thanks.


----------



## Sven (Jun 12, 2019)

Looking good, Bearclaw. It looks like its complete.  That's a big chunk taken out of the battle, trying to find the right parts.


----------



## Bearclaw (Jun 16, 2019)

Got a little more done on the project stripped the old paint, hand sanded entire bike. shot primer.Can't believe the condition of the tanks after all these years.Looking for ideas about paint schemes anyone have any pics greatly appreciated..Thanks in advance.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jun 30, 2019)

Looking great so far !


----------

